# Venison Etouffee



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

5 lbs venison cut into 1/2 inch cubes
onions, equal meat in volume
1 cup of bell pepper chopped fine
1/2 lemon chopped fine
2 tsp fresh garlic chopped fine
hot sauce to taste
salt to taste
2 tblsp worcestershire sauce
1 cup of fresh parsley chopped
olive oil

Salt and pepper meat and brown in oilve oil. Put in heavy with all of the other ingredients. Cook on low heat for 6-8 hours until venison is tender. Serve over wild rice. Do not add any other liquids, but stir occasionally. 

NOTE: for every cup of meat=1 cup of onions


----------

